# Tierarztberichte über Koibesitzer!



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Ihr Alle!

Ich war gestern bei meiner TÄ  ( einen der Hunde nähen lassen ) und während wir aufs Aufwachen ( des Hundes) gewartet haben, erzählte sie mir ein paar "Schwänke" aus ihrem Erfahrungen u.A. mit Koibesitzern!
Und da wir dabei herzlich gelacht haben, will ich sie Euch nicht vorenthalten:

Da war erstens die Geschichte eines Koianlagen -Besitzers, der sich einen Spezial-Koi-TA ( aus St. Pölten - wers kennt... ) geholt hat, weil seine Koi eine Milbeninfektion hatten.
Der TA kam, zog sich aus, schwamm ein paar Runden in dem großen Teich mit den vielen Kois, gab dem Besitzer ein Medikament zum Einbringen in den Teich ( kostet unter der Hand max. 1 Euro ) , kam nach 2 Wochen wieder, schwamm wieder ein paar Runden zur Nachkontrolle und schickte eine Woche später die Rechnung:
960 Euro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anmerkung meiner TA: bei ihr hätte das 25 Euro gekostet.....




Die zweite Geschichte ist etwas makaber:
Anruf am Sonntag um 6 Uhr (!!) in der Früh:
Ein Koi soll aufgrund seines schlechten Allgemeinzustandes vom Leben in den Koihimmel befördert werden.
Meine TÄ: Kein Problem, der Fisch kann schnell abgeschlagen oder mittels eines Schnittes,... getötet werden.
Schreck beim Anrufer: NEIN - der Koi soll in aller Würde, Ruhe, ohne jeden Stress im Wasser schwimmend in den großen Koiteich hinüberschwimmen. 

Daraufhin folgt eine schnelle Telefonkonferenz mit dem Notdienst der Fischereibehörde, ob die den ein Mittel für eine Fischeuthernasie kennen. Nach erster Belustigung, kam der Vorschlag, dem Fisch in einem Extrabecken mit Chloroform einzuschläfern.

Der Koibesitzer holt sich also seine "Medizin" für eine schmerzlosen, würdevollen Tod  und meldet sich am nächsten Tag:
Das Chloroform hat eigentlich nur bewirkt, daß der Fisch nach kurzem kieloben schwamm, aber er hat dann eine Eingebung gehabt und aus dem Keller - aus dem Eichenfass - 2 Liter von seinem selbergebrannten Zwetschgenschnaps geholt !!!!!!
Und das hat dann der arme Fisch doch nicht mehr überlebt.
"und er ist ganz ruhig und in Würde gestorben" ( o-TON )


Wie gesagt: man soll eigentlich keine Scherze übers Einschläfern von Haustiern machen, aber so wie sie die Geschichte erzählt hat, hatten wir Tränen in den Augen vor lauter Lachen!


lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

Hi,
ich würde den TA aus St.Pölten nochmal anrufen und wenn er wieder schwimmt, dann würde ich Ihm das Köpfchen solange unter Wasser drücken, bis er Kiel oben mit dem Koi der zweiten Geschichte in den Koi-Himmel einzieht.   
Gruß r.t.


----------

